# My patio



## DmaxRojo (Aug 19, 2005)

Slab was done by previous owner. I used all treated lumber, because I wasn't sure if I was going to close it in or not. I'm glad I did. My neighbor was a Simpson rep, so it has more fasteners than the rest of my house.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Great job. Came out real nice.


----------



## ripleyb (Mar 20, 2006)

It came out great!


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

Very Nice! Just a little tip, put some outdoor speakers on it and get a receiver with a remote. You'll love it


----------



## GalvestonSharker (Aug 15, 2007)

Nice work! Are you going to remove the eye brows? Might hook me up with your neighbors Simpson connection? I use there hardware every day.

Questions.

Are your trusses notched on your outer plate?

Why no removal of your siding to drop lags into rim joist? for your ledger?

What application did you use for a roofing?


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

Great job congrats.


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

looks great.good job.


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

great job. Looks like a good place to relax.


----------



## DmaxRojo (Aug 19, 2005)

Thanks for the complements. Yes, they are notched. As amateur carpenters, we didn't think the benefits of removing the siding would outweigh the additional headache. The lags bit solid the way we did it. For the roof, we used plywood, felt, and shingles to match to the house. I doubt we will remove the brows, because it just doesn't really bother us. Initially, I wanted the minimum to satisfy the HOA, but I ended up doing a lot more than that. I don't really feel like messing with it anymore. I am ready for my next project - a BBQ pit. Besides, the wife is happy with it. None of my other backyard buddies are carpenters anyway, so they will probably never notice. As I said, my neighbor WAS a Simpson rep. Here's a roof shot for you.

D



GalvestonSharker said:


> Nice work! Are you going to remove the eye brows? Might hook me up with your neighbors Simpson connection? I use there hardware every day.
> 
> Questions.
> 
> ...


----------



## GalvestonSharker (Aug 15, 2007)

are you open to ideas? These kinda projects I specialize for some of my customers

Take the area where the spa is and enclose it for privacy with a lattice closure. If you do this you can have alone time with your spouse,privacy,etc.

I enclose several for customers for that very reason. You can even add a small deck at the bottom of spa to entertain your easing into spa. Also you can have a nice decorative red wood box built to put a small cooler in for chilling wine and keeping beer cold. A rack attached to wall to put robes on and towels. You can add a string of white lights above to get a tropical feel like a tiki bar as well.

I would do all the above and give them as gifts to your wife so it makes you look good. :cheers:

Just seen you had a deck. Get one that wraps two sides and comes out 32 inches.


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

Very nice.....Good job...


----------



## jdot7749 (Dec 1, 2008)

Why didn't you take it all the way to the end of the house so all the wonderful hickory or pecan smoke could impress your guests and family underneath the covered area. 

Whuuuut? Did Iiiiiiii say that? 

Looks nice. jdot


----------



## DmaxRojo (Aug 19, 2005)

That's exactly why i didn't take it all the way across the back. With typical summer winds, the smoke goes right around the corner away from the cover. Sometimes I'd like to return some smoke to the neighbors as we have to smoke their cigarettes from across the fence. Oh well, I guess that's what I get for living in the city. I would love some pecan, but that's hard to come by for me. So, I typically use oak and mesquite, since that is what I have available.



jdot7749 said:


> Why didn't you take it all the way to the end of the house so all the wonderful hickory or pecan smoke could impress your guests and family underneath the covered area.
> 
> Whuuuut? Did Iiiiiiii say that?
> 
> Looks nice. jdot


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

looks great, very nice improvement.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Very nice. Looks great to me.


----------

